
The 14 points of Fascism - weatherlight
http://www.favreau.info/misc/14-points-fascism.php
======
vezzy-fnord
Actually what separates fascism from other kinds of authoritarianism is what
Roger Griffin dubbed "palingenetic ultranationalism" \- where the fascist
regime strongly pushes a myth of national rebirth/reawakening from the prior
"decadence", and usually lifts lot of historical motifs. Italy under Mussolini
was crazed with promoting an image of the Roman Empire, for instance.

~~~
weatherlight
Fascism does indeed embrace irrationalism and the romanticized notion of some
prior era deemed more favorable than the current one.

As an American listening to the Presidential debates, all this talk of "Making
America great again," and the recent waves of xenophobia sweeping the nation
among other things, is a bit scary,.

------
AnimalMuppet
Error 403: Forbidden.

Anybody have a fixed URL?

~~~
weatherlight
[http://bit.ly/1I8QZxG](http://bit.ly/1I8QZxG)

